
Product Hunt: How Hidden Founders Learned Russian - djug
http://blog.hiddenfounders.com/product-hunt-hidden-founders/
======
chergaoui
Somehow reminds me of this interview with Philip Rosedale
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg43s9yPsaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg43s9yPsaI))
where he basically suggests to share your idea (even in early stages) with
people around you. Because you might end up with a lot of positive insights &
ways to make your idea more solid.

~~~
yeka
Smart people tend to prefer to listen to themselves and trust their gut, works
fine in some cases but not when you're early stage. I think listening is a
VERY HARD skill to acquire but once you have it things will magically start to
make more sense.

